# Power Pyramid Challenge



## Kong Soo Do (Aug 25, 2011)

I've posted about the Power Pyramid a few times here and there.  I started a thread about it on my own board with a challenge for those to join in on.  Here is a link to the vid I put on Youtube explaining it;

http://www.youtube.com/user/MSKKSD?feature=mhee

Here is the thread the explains it in written form;

http://excoboard.com/martialwarrior/148253/1804203

And here is the training log section for anyone interested in an on-line log;

http://excoboard.com/martialwarrior/148256

This is a great way to get into shape using no equipment and little space all the way to a lot of equipment and lots of space.  Depends entirely on you.  Hope it is helpful.


----------

